# Making Progress!



## stephable (Jul 12, 2017)

Piper's been talking to me more and more over the past couple of months and I could tell she liked it better when I was around but she was still nervous when I got too close to her cage, got jumpy when I changed her water or food or cleaned the cage etc.

Last night I had her cage next to where I was sitting on the couch and opened the door for her so she could come and investigate me if she wanted and she came over to the door and sat with me for ages before she went for a fly. THEN when she was back in her cage and we were getting ready for bed she jumped up to where I was standing and followed me around as I moved and even let me give her a little pat 

She's been so sweet and interested in me this morning too, it's like she suddenly realised that I was kinda nice and we could be friends. It's really nice to see months of slow and consistent effort in bonding with her is starting to pay off!


----------



## rhopkins (Jul 15, 2017)

*Great News!!!*

Steph;

That is great you probably have bonded to your bird. Mine will now come to my hand and eat out of it, but that is as far as he and I have progressed. I am sure you two will have many enjoyable experiences in the future. I am curious to know how many months have you been working on this mild-stone? Also, how old is she? Please keep posting updates on your progress...:cobalt:


----------



## stephable (Jul 12, 2017)

I've had her for about 2.5-3 months so it's all still pretty new! I'm pretty sure she's around 6 months old but I'm not 100% sure, I'm just judging based on colouring/iris rings.

I'll definitely keep updating  She's been hanging out with me during the day today and it's so nice to have her wanting to be near me  She's started playing with all her toys WAY more too so I think she's way more comfortable!

Oh also! I have a blog where I put pictures of Piper and write a bit about our bonding/training etc. so check it out if you like! http://piperthebudgie.tumblr.com


----------

